# Klima-Split-Anlage was zu beachten?



## Viking30k (6. Juli 2019)

Hi vielleicht kennt sich ja einer aus ich konnte es endlich durchboxen ein split Gerät installieren zu dürfen und möchte mich bei 1500€ festlegen.

Kann das außengerät nun entweder auf dem Fensterbrett anbringen oder per speziellem Halter darunter.

Mir macht dabei eigentlich nur der kondensat Ablauf sorgen da unter mir ein weiteres Fenster ist tröpfelt da richtig Wasser runter oder gibt es welche wo es einfach verdunstet?

Endlich weg vom momoblock mit Flughafen sound lool


----------



## tripod (6. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

hi,

ich habe ein split-gerät von remko und da tröpfelt das wasser schon gut, also nicht nur ab und an ein tropfen.

wenn du dir das aussengerät aufs fensterbrett montierst ist deine aussicht definitiv "weg",
denn die geräte sind nicht gerade klein.

an deiner stelle evtl auch den hauseigentümer fragen nicht dass der dir dann das gerät wieder wegmachen lässt.
(veränderung der optik des hauses)
evtl auch abklären bezüglich geräuschkulisse. nicht dass dir deine nachbarn dann ärger machen.
(ja, sowas soll es geben, obwohl die geräte relativ leise sind)


----------



## Viking30k (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Danke hm also Hausbesitzer sagt nichts dagegen Aussicht wäre auch relativ egal sehe eh nur ein eher unschönes Haus. Nur habe ich keine Möglichkeit einen Ablauf zu verlegen.

Was ich gelesen habe man könnte könnte das Kondensat auch nach innen leiten in Kanister und es manuell leeren. Wäre immer noch besser als ein Mono gerät


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Warum sollte das Außengerät auf die Fensterbank? Oder sprechen wir hier vielleicht gar nicht von einer "richtigen" (montierten/eingebauten), sondern von einer mobilen Split-Anlage? Dann könnte ich das mit dem Fenster verstehen, da die beiden Einheiten ja nicht getrennt werden dürfen. Allerdings sollte einem Klar sein, dass der "Krach" dann unmittelbar in der Nähe des Fensters stattfindet.

Wenn schon Split-Anlage, dann würde ich gleich eine richtige nehmen. Die muß dann allerdings "eigentlich" zumindest von einem Fachmann evakuiert (entlüftet) werden. Eigentlich, weil man das mit einer Vakuumpumpe (manuell ab ~20€) auch selber machen kann - wie auch die komplette Montage der Anlage (siehe YouTube). Dazu braucht es auch eine Kernbohrung, durch die die Kupferleitungen und das Stromkabel gelegt werden müssen.

Gute Komplettpakete (inkl. Anschluss-Set usw) gibt übrigens schon ab 500-600€. Von LG oder Samsung afaik ab ~800€. Lässt man sich so eine Anlage montieren, können auch schnell noch mal Montagekosten in gleicher Höhe dazu kommen.


----------



## Viking30k (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Sollte schon ein richtiges Split gerät sein. Wie weit kann man so ein Gerät vom außenteil entfernt aufbauen?


----------



## dekay55 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Kommt drauf an wie lange du die Kupferrohre machst, natürlich, je länger die Leitung, desto höher auch der Leistungsverlust, optimal erweise so Kurz wie möglich, so lang wie nötig. ich hab an meiner Anlage knapp 1.5m Leitung und mein Außengerät hängt in etwa an der Gleichen Stelle wie mein Innenteil nur etwas höher. 
Und wo ist das problem mit dem Kondensat Schlauch ? Führ ihn die Hauswand lang runter aufn Boden, oder las ihn halt in der Luft hängen.
nen Behälter zum Auffangen halt ich für unsinnig, bei meiner Anlage müsste ich jeden Tag 10 mal das Teil ausleeren. Bei uns ist eine Relativ hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit da ich in direkter nähe von Fließenden und Stehenden Gewässern wohne, da Tropft das nicht aus dem Schlauch, es fließt wie ein leicht aufgedrehter Wasserhahn. 


@INU.ID mit dem einfachten entlüften ist es aber nicht getan, und Evakuiert ist schon bisl mehr als nur Entlüften, das wichtigste dabei ist das Entfeuchten, also das entziehen jeglicher Feuchtigkeit im Kreislauf, das wird mit ner Speziellen Unterdruck Vakuum Pumpe gemacht, ich bezweifel das man das für 20€ hinbekommt. Ich mach das ja auch selbst, aber die Pumpe dazu is ne Spezialpumpe und günstig  war die nicht, und die Armatur dazu ( die nicht dazu gehört ) war auch nicht grade günstig.  Achja machen kann man das vielleicht selbst, aber selbst machen ist recht Grenz wertig, wer prüft die Anlage auf Dichtigkeit und nimmt sie ab ?  Warum braucht man nen Sachkunde Nachweis dafür  Zugegeben den kann jeder machen, sind 2 Tage Seminar und Theorie und eine Abschlussprüfung, danach ist man befugt Klimaanlagen zu Installieren und in Betrieb zu nehmen. In Bawü hat das vor 5 Jahren 850€ gekostet. 

Ich sach mal so, sich das ganze Equipment zu Kaufen, das Seminar zu machen damit man ne Klimanalage Selbst verbauen darf, das kostet so viel, das du 15  Klimaanlagen Gewerblich verbauen musst damit sich die Kosten amortisiert haben ( und damit mein ich nicht schwarz unter der Hand ) 

Also Rechne nochmal ca 500-800€ für die Fachgerechte Montage drauf, inkl den ganzen Kleinteilen und allen pi pa po eher um die 800€ aufwärts je nach Aufwand. 

Wenn die Klimaanlage nicht im EG Installiert wird, dann musst du ne Mobile Arbeitsbühne Mieten, oder nen Gerüst hinstellen und nen Lift. 
Kostenpunkt  ab 200€ mindestens.  

Mit sehr sehr sehr viel Glück könnte das klappen mit 1500€, allerdings wirst du jetzt  kein Glück mehr haben so günstig was zu bekommen, die Klima Saison ist schon zur Hälfte vorbei und grad am Hochpunkt, d.h die meisten dürften Hoffnungslos ausgebucht sein und das macht den Preis aus. 
Abgesehen davon das Kältemittel faktisch für dieses Jahr aufgebraucht ist und es kein Nachschub mehr gibt, und dadurch ist das Zeug verdammt teuer geworden.  Kleines beispiel, im Mai ist der Preis für R410a  von 9€ auf aktuell 36€ pro Kilo hochgeschossen, bei R134A nichts anderes, und das sind nur die Händlerpreise, die Preise fürn Endkunden sind noch viel Schlimmer, in ne Klimaanlage geht zwar meist nur 700-900g Kältemittel, aber das lässt man sich gut bezahlten, da kost ne Befüllung auch schnell mal 150€ aufwärts aktuell.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> @INU.ID mit dem einfachten entlüften ist es aber nicht getan, und Evakuiert ist schon bisl mehr als nur Entlüften, das wichtigste dabei ist das Entfeuchten, also das entziehen jeglicher Feuchtigkeit im Kreislauf, das wird mit ner Speziellen Unterdruck Vakuum Pumpe gemacht, ich bezweifel das man das für 20€ hinbekommt.


Keine Ahnung ob es einen Unterschied macht, ob man ein komplettes Set (ab ~500€) bestellt, wo die Leitungen/Kupferrohre (in der Regel 5 Meter) dabei sind, und die Anlage vorgefüllt ist, oder wenn man alles einzeln kauft. Aber hier mal ein Beispiel wo jemand alles alleine aufgebaut hat (mit nem Helfer, ober ohne Monteure), und wie er auch selbst das Vakuum erzeugt. Es gibt übrigens viele Videos von selbst aufgebauten Split-Anlagen auf YouTube.

Ab 23:42 fängt er mit der 20€ Vakuum-Handpumpe an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_dqkWpYTLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

es macht kein Unterschied, auch beim Komplett set sind die Leitungen z.b noch gar nicht Gebördelt, das heißt ohne Bördelgerät biste eh aufgeworfen, und falls die doch Gebördelt sind und du verbiegst die Bördelung beim Verlegen bekommst die Anlage auch nicht mehr dicht.  

Und das Video, klar gehts, aber da der Held die Anlage nicht entfeuchtet hat werden die Ventile in 1-2 Jahren Kaputt korrodiert sein und die Anlage wird undicht, das problem ist das die Feuchtigkeit mit dem Kältemittel furchtbar reagiert und extrem korrodierend wirkt, besonders im bereich vom Ventil sammelt sich die Feuchtigkeit in form von Eisklumpen verstopft das Ventil ( die Ventile fangen laut an zu Brummen und brennen letztendlich durch, kein seltener Fehler bei Selbst installierten anlagen ) Falls das Ventil nicht kaputt geht korrodieren die Lötstellen im bereich vom Ventil kaputt und die Anlage wird undicht, zweit häufigster Fehler bei selbst installierten anlagen, außerdem wird ein komplettes Vakuum erzeugt, nicht nur bisl unterdruckt, das Komplette Vakuum zieht auch jegliche Feuchtigkeit raus ( die Pumpe läuft in der Regel so 10 Minuten bis kein Wasserdampf mehr aus der Pumpe kommt )  Das macht man auch nicht über das Ventil, das ist eigentlich zum Befüllen und nicht zum Vakuum ziehen...... und über das Ventil klemm ich dann die Apparatur an um zu schauen das der Betriebsdruck stimmt, damit die Anlage auch richtig Kühlt, daran is auch ersichtlich ob dann Kältemittel fehlt. 

Klar kann man so machen wie in dem Video, ich bezweifel das die Anlage auf dauer richtig Läuft und keine Defekte davon trägt, freut sich auf jeden Fall die Umwelt tierisch wenn in 2 Jahren 900gram Kältemittel in die Atmosphere gelangen, und genau deswegen dürfen das nur Leute machen die Geschult sind, wie gesagt die Schulung kann jeder machen bei der zuständigen Handwerkskammer


----------



## Viking30k (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Danke werde das eh von einer Firma machen lassen  Kann man eigentlich das Außenteil auch aufs Dach montieren? Das würde sich bein uns anbieten da es niemanden optisch stören würde


----------



## colormix (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Viking30k
 @aufs Dach würde ich nicht machen weil denk mal nach wenn Winter ist und alles ein geschneit ist, dann läuft die Suppe ins das Außeneinteil u.a.   bei Tauwetter
auf dem Dach ist das dann auch so eine Sache wie Blitzschutz ,  Kondensatwasser  das ist pro Tag wenn es Richtig schwüle Luft ist ca . 1 Liter, 
 den Ablassschlauch einfach verlängern das es  nicht in das untere Fenster läuft das am Fenster vorbei   geht.


----------



## dekay55 (8. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Ja kann man auch auf dem Dach installieren, was denkst du wo die ganzen Teile bei Hochhäusern oder Häuser mit Flachdach Sitzen, allerdings  sollten die Teile niemals in der Vollen Sonneneinstrahlung Stehen sondern geschützt vor der Sonne. Bei nem Giebeldach wird die Installation aber ungemein Teuer weil Dachdecker dir erstmal die Konsole aufm Dach installieren müssen, dann muss das Dach gesichert werden wenn da drauf gearbeitet wird, da kommste nicht mehr drum rum mit nem Gerüst oder ner Mobilen Arbeitsbühne bzw nen Kranwagen mit Arbeitsbühne, das wird ungemein Teuer. 
Wenn du das eh von ner Firma machen lässt dann alle weiteren Fragen am besten an die Firma stellen die sich die Örtlichkeiten Anschauen und dann Entscheidungen treffen. 

@Colormix, manchmal wäre es vielleicht ganz gut einfach die Füße still zu halten wenn man null Komma keine Ahnung hat. Aus deinem Text geht schon hervor das du scheinbar nie mit ner Klimaanlage zu tun hast. Und du kannst nicht einfach ne Zahl in den Raum werfen ohne die Variablen dabei zu nennen, so sagt das nämlich gar nix aus. 

Ja meine Klimaanlage produziert auch 1 Liter Kondensat, wenn ich sie ca 1 Stunde Laufen lasse, am Tag können da gern mal 10 Liter zusammenkommen wenn sie Volle Kanne läuft, anders gesagt, das Variiert je nachdem wie Stark die Anlage am Wärmetauscher runtergekühlt, die hoch die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist, und wie Warm die Angesaugte Luft ist.


----------



## INU.ID (9. Juli 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

*Ich hab mal ein paar Beiträge entfernt. Klärt persönliche Probleme bitter per PN, danke. *


----------



## BigBoymann (21. August 2019)

*AW: Klima split Anlage was zu beachten?*

Oh man, Leute. 

Klima selbst installieren ist quasi sinnlos. Du musst ein Vakuum ziehen und entfeuchten, dazu muss das Vakuum Mal mind. 10Minuten gehalten werden, die Feuchtigkeit verdampft durch den Unterdruck und wird dann ebenfalls gezogen. Das kann man aber nicht mit einer Handpumpe machen, dazu braucht es spezielles Gerät. Leihen wird schwierig. 

Ansonsten kann man das Gerät aber selbst anschließen, das Außengerät gehört nach Außen und nicht auf die Fensterbank. Schrägdach? Dann kann man sich einen entsprechenden Tritt kaufen (viel billiger als eine Konsole) und die Klima darauf befestigen. Wer schon Mal auf einem Dach war kann das prinzipiell selber, aber Vorsicht ist natürlich geboten. An der Hauswand bleibt dann nur Konsole und wie man dran kommt muss man vor Ort sehen. 

Innengerät wird letztlich nur aufgehängt und das sollte jeder mit einem Akkuschrauber und einem Bohrhammer schaffen. 

Die Leitungen sind eigentlich auch kein Problem, da vorisoliert und biegbar. Angeschlossen wird wird wie bei der Wasserinstallation mit einer Kupplung die aufgeschraubt wird. Dicht ist es bei mir sofort gewesen, aber da eh ein Vakuum gezogen werden muss, würde man Undichtigkeiten sofort merken. 

Bleibt nur der Strom, Außengerät mit 5x2,5 und mind. 3x1,5 ans Innengerät. 

Aber das beste ist bei euch die Kondensatleitung. Ihr wisst schon, dass die am Innengerät ist? Entweder gibt es eine Möglichkeit das ganze aufs Dach zu leiten oder in den Abfluss, hilfsweise gibt es eine Kondensatpumpe die dann eine Druckleitung benötigt und auch hoch pumpen kann um das Wasser irgendwie aus dem Haus zu bekommen. Je nach Größe des Raumes und Natürlich der Luftfeuchtigkeit kommen da schon Liter zusammen, ein Eimer ist natürlich Quatsch mit Soße.

Problem an der Sache wird nur sein, einen Techniker zu finden der das System dann in Betrieb nimmt wenn er es nicht selbst installiert hat.


----------

